# march yellow cats



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We hit yellow river tonight for just a few hours before the rain got here the water temp was 71.5 the cats seem to be biting pretty good, we was home by 10pm with two decent cats for dinner, we did lose a really big one, not much we could do to keep him out of the trees he was pulling like ah bull.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice fish. Cathunter do doing any fishing below 87 bridge. I know there are some deep holes there.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice cats. What were you using for bait? Carolina rig?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

bellow 87 is alright just few numbers of cats I seem to do better further north


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> bellow 87 is alright just few numbers of cats I seem to do better further north


 
Thanks for the reply. Im have been on the yellow only twice and know I have to learn the river. I just don't want to fish for flatheads where there is no flat heads.


----------

